# New Rep For Stan Lenhart Release



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*ttt*

hey guy's these releases are awesome back tension releases. very sweet, nice fitting.


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*this product*

guy's these releases are very nice back tension releases. lets get them into your area pro shops.


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*awesome product*

these lenhart releases are very sweet pruduct. please talk to your dealers to get them your local shops. so you can pick one up.
thank you
good hunting & happy trails


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*ttt*

bump to the top


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*bump to top*

bump for a great product


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*ttt*

ttt :thumbs_up bump up for a great product


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*bump*

bump up for a great rpoduct. guy's these are awesome back tension releases.
let's get these in your shops.


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*Bump*

Bump up for an awesome product. Dealers get these back tensions releases into your shops. These release are top notch back tension releases. and are very well crafted. Consumers get your shops to carry, cause you are a true back tension release shooter you will not be disappointed.
Thank You
Good Hunting & Happy Trails


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*bump*

bump for an awesome product


----------

